# Opening up all Schools and Youth Sports now



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2021)

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released new guidelines last Friday for safely reopening K-12 schools and Youth Sports








						Community, Work, and School
					

Actions that communities can take to slow the spread of COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Taking together with the latest Covid numbers








						Tracking COVID-19 in California
					

County and statewide data to help people understand the spread of COVID-19.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




All Schools and Youth Sports Should all be open now according to the CDC if I'm reading these numbers and documents correctly.  Please double check me and I'm missing something? 

Lets get this CDC guidelines in place instead of the more restrictive state tiers for education and youth sports.  Put pressure on the CDPH to get this done now.

2/16 update:
LA County: 29 cases per 100K
7.2% Postivity Rate

SD: 25.9 case per 100k
6.4% Postivity Rate

OC: 21 cases per 100k
7.8% Postivity Rate

CDC Thresholds 
Moderate / Yellow
10-49 Cases Per 100k
5.0-7.9%  Postivity Rate
Sports and Extracurricular activities occur


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2021)

Isn’t LA Co at 2.2% Positivity?



www.COVID-19.ca.gov


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Isn’t LA Co at 2.2% Positivity?
> 
> View attachment 10149
> 
> www.COVID-19.ca.gov


You do realize the "experts" are wrong more than they are right?


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> You do realize the "experts" are wrong more than they are right?


no way!


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

jpeter said:


> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released new guidelines last Friday for safely reopening K-12 schools and Youth Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the weekly numbers?  The CDC guidelines are on a cases per 7 days basis, which is actually more restrictive than the California daily case rate.  As of last week, most of the US was in red and the CDC plan would require the suspension of a supramajority of schools and sports activity already in progress.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Isn’t LA Co at 2.2% Positivity?
> 
> View attachment 10149
> 
> www.COVID-19.ca.gov


Confusing as the county site seems to be showing different numbers  @  http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/data/index.htm

In any case all the numbers are low enough that if the state would follow CDC guidance schools and youth sports should be open


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 17, 2021)

Is this guy EOTL?


----------



## marioz (Feb 17, 2021)

this does nothing to benefit the push for youth sports other than pushing opening of schools and perhaps twist it favorably in convincing administrators that onces schools open field accesss should open.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 17, 2021)

jpeter said:


> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released new guidelines last Friday for safely reopening K-12 schools and Youth Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our district just updated our staff that grades 3-5 will return starting in March. K-2 are already attending. Special Education are also in small cohorts.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Are those the weekly numbers?  The CDC guidelines are on a cases per 7 days basis, which is actually more restrictive than the California daily case rate.  As of last week, most of the US was in red and the CDC plan would require the suspension of a supramajority of schools and sports activity already in progress.


The state CA dashboard which seems to take data from the counties and is adjusted weekly was update 2/16 and is what the OP stated if you click on the individual counties on the map on the lower half of the pages;








						Tracking COVID-19 in California
					

County and statewide data to help people understand the spread of COVID-19.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




When I did that I agree with the OP schools and sports should be open if the CDC guidance is followed.  The CA tiers are overkill for those two sectors.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

marioz said:


> this does nothing to benefit the push for youth sports other than pushing opening of schools and perhaps twist it favorably in convincing administrators that onces schools open field accesss should open.


The CDC recommendations in Table 2 on the first graphic above  has the sports activity  recommendations and when it's yellow moderate transmission like they are now sports can occur according to them and all k-12 schools are open for full in-person.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> The state CA dashboard which seems to take data from the counties and is adjusted weekly was update 2/16 and is what the OP stated if you click on the individual counties on the map on the lower half of the pages;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, dad4 walked us through this in the other thread.  The issue isn't the positivity test but the cases test.  Unless he was wrong (and the commentary seem to agree that it's not), the CDC cases are taken from cases per week.  California calculates cases per day.  If dad's math was right, the CDC standards are actually slightly more restrictive than California's, which is why I'm asking if the OP's numbers were the weekly (not daily) case numbers.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

based on current trends, I think most of CA is 4-8 weeks from orange.

4: SF, San Mateo
5: SCC, Alameda
6: LA, Contra Costa, SLO, Sacto
7: rest of socal
8-Riverside, Imperial.  (least confident in these two.)

So, SF might be able to play something Mar 16.  Maybe.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> based on current trends, I think most of CA is 4-8 weeks from orange.
> 
> 4: SF, San Mateo
> 5: SCC, Alameda
> ...


I assume you mean orange under California's (not the CDC's) tiers?


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I assume you mean orange under California's (not the CDC's) tiers?


yes.  CA tiers.  So far, CDC is not binding, so I am not tracking that one just yet.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> no way!


I know, shocker!


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> yes.  CA tiers.  So far, CDC is not binding, so I am not tracking that one just yet.


It looks like most states, both red and blue, so far have decided to just ignore it.  There are only a handful of wildcards like California (which might use it as a justification to move slower), Massachusetts and Hawaii.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

With NV giving HS sports the green light today, CA is now only state without.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> With NV giving HS sports the green light today, CA is now only state without.


Yeah, I saw somewhere too that the roadmap in Nevada has tournaments resuming mid March?   Short of some major changes, I seriously doubt we see tournaments this year.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

met[QUOTE="Grace T. said:


> Yeah, I saw somewhere too that the roadmap in Nevada has tournaments resuming mid March?   Short of some major changes, I seriously doubt we see tournaments this year.


Quite the honor. *eye roll*

If it weren't for the weather.


----------



## Speed (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Speed (Feb 17, 2021)

in between meetings but follow this guy --hope this helps bring clarity to the data


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

Speed said:


> in between meetings but follow this guy --hope this helps bring clarity to the data


Cool!  I only note this is a daily cases rate not the CDC 7 day case rate.  He seems to have made the same mistake everyone else (including myself when I first looked at it) is making(unless the CDC made a mistake in how it describes it's guidance...."new cases per 100,000 persons in the last 7 days".....it doesn't say the daily average over a 7 day period).   That's why a lot of the anti-lockdowners are outraged....unless it's a mistake by the CDC (which has been given lots of time to clarify now), they did it this way so that people would assume this is in support of school reopenings, when actually the plan is slightly more restrictive than California's tiers.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

Speed said:


> View attachment 10150


Yes thanks OC is in the CDC yellow so youth sports could occur if the CDC k-12 standard is used if that analysis is correct? 

I still don't get how CDC is more restrictive like some have said? Seems less to me and more things could open up if CDC K-12 is used.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> based on current trends, I think most of CA is 4-8 weeks from orange.
> 
> 4: SF, San Mateo
> 5: SCC, Alameda
> ...


Are counties still allowed to be more restrictive than the state guidelines? If so, don't get your hopes up in Santa Clara.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Is this guy EOTL?


This could be interesting.
I'm sure that most Del Mar / Rancho Santa Fe homeowners would be thrilled to see Via de La Valle have less traffic on weekends.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yes thanks OC is in the CDC yellow so youth sports could occur if the CDC k-12 standard is used if that analysis is correct?
> 
> I still don't get how CDC is more restrictive like some have said? Seems less to me and more things could open up if CDC K-12 is used.


Because it’s cases by week. You have to multiply the daily rate by 5 and change. Most of the country and most of the state is cdc red.


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> This could be interesting.
> I'm sure that most Del Mar / Rancho Santa Fe homeowners would be thrilled to see Via de La Valle have less traffic on weekends.


I just noticed this was posted on CA Youth Sports thread already with comments about it


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Because it’s cases by week. You have to multiply the daily rate by 5 and change. Most of the country and most of the state is cdc red.


I can’t link it now but NBC 7 in San Diego has a map up of the cdc tiers in San Diego county. As of 2 days ago pretty much all the county is cdc red


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Because it’s cases by week. You have to multiply the daily rate by 5 and change. Most of the country and most of the state is cdc red.


Ok but LA county schools can open if the *daily* case drop below 25 per 100k which they did so why can't CA just use that for youth sports also?

From that CDC link in the first post:
** Total new case per 100k during the past 7 days is calculated by adding the number of new cases in the county in the last 7 days divided by the population in the county and multiplying by 100,000

As of 2/16 daily cases in LA county are 1260 per day x 7 = 8,820.  8,820 / 10,000,000 (LA county population = .000882 x 100, 000 = 88.2

88.2 is in the CDC orange tier which is less restrictive vs the CA purple tier.

How is CDC more restrictive?  Still doesn't add up unless I'm just not that great with math & these dashboards.

In any case I think we need some changes on the youth sports guidance to better reflect reality and all the other 48 states allowing them to play and open in March at the latest.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> This could be interesting.
> I'm sure that most Del Mar / Rancho Santa Fe homeowners would be thrilled to see Via de La Valle have less traffic on weekends.


Surf leases the polo fields from the city of San Deigo.  I wonder what the lease has to say about illegal activity?


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

espola said:


> Surf leases the polo fields from the city of San Deigo.  I wonder what the lease has to say about illegal activity?


Why not don a skirt and pumps and skip down to City Hall and ask them, Karen.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Ok but LA county schools can open if the *daily* case drop below 25 per 100k which they did so why can't CA just use that for youth sports also?
> 
> From that CDC link in the first post:
> ** Total new case per 100k during the past 7 days is calculated by adding the number of new cases in the county in the last 7 days divided by the population in the county and multiplying by 100,000
> ...


The 7 day average for daily cases right now on the la county web site is 32.  That means la county is somewhere north of 200 right now per week. Even if you take the more favorable 29 of today we are still well north of the cdc red.  Note the daily numbers take about 3 days to actually be totaled on the site so if you were using a raw number you’d have to use fridays raw count

Also the cdc guidelines do not permit contact sports until blue.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Feb 17, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Is this guy EOTL?


Naw EOTL would have jumped on the field like a headless chicken yelling at every to cease or else he would complain really hard on a soccer forum.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I can’t link it now but NBC 7 in San Diego has a map up of the cdc tiers in San Diego county. As of 2 days ago pretty much all the county is cdc red


Here's the story.  San Diego County is as of a few days ago in the CDC red tier.  That's why the CDC guidelines are so nefarious...at first glance they look like they are very lenient, but really they are quite as strict, almost in line with California.  It's a school closures guidelines, not a school reopening.  Real 1984 Ministry of Truth stuff  I can't remember where I saw it but as of last weekend it would require the closure of 2500 out of 2700 counties schools and sports that are currently open.









						Under CDC Guidance, Most Schools in County Could Not Reopen
					

Recently released guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control direct that most schools in San Diego County should not reopen, but those advocating for a return to campus say it’s not as simple as that.




					www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## Speed (Feb 17, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Cool!  I only note this is a daily cases rate not the CDC 7 day case rate.  He seems to have made the same mistake everyone else (including myself when I first looked at it) is making(unless the CDC made a mistake in how it describes it's guidance...."new cases per 100,000 persons in the last 7 days".....it doesn't say the daily average over a 7 day period).   That's why a lot of the anti-lockdowners are outraged....unless it's a mistake by the CDC (which has been given lots of time to clarify now), they did it this way so that people would assume this is in support of school reopenings, when actually the plan is slightly more restrictive than California's tiers.


Dang you’re right


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 17, 2021)

Speed said:


> Dang you’re right


Credit where credit is due.  While other anti lockdowners spotted this before he did, @dad4 was the first to spot it in these forums and he had a real good breakdown in the other thread.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Our district just updated our staff that grades 3-5 will return starting in March. K-2 are already attending. Special Education are also in small cohorts.


Ours too. Even talk of our middle and HS going back after Spring break. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chiefs (Feb 17, 2021)

espola said:


> Surf leases the polo fields from the city of San Deigo.  I wonder what the lease has to say about illegal activity?


How so? Just following the constitution...


----------



## sdb (Feb 18, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Here's the story.  San Diego County is as of a few days ago in the CDC red tier.  That's why the CDC guidelines are so nefarious...at first glance they look like they are very lenient, but really they are quite as strict, almost in line with California.  It's a school closures guidelines, not a school reopening.  Real 1984 Ministry of Truth stuff  I can't remember where I saw it but as of last weekend it would require the closure of 2500 out of 2700 counties schools and sports that are currently open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may have been posted but I believe this the calc methodology from the CDC:

"Total number of new cases per 100,000 persons within the last 7 days is calculated by adding the number of new cases in the county (or other community type) in the last 7 days divided by the population in the county (or other community type) and multiplying by 100,000."


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

Watch these school board members talk.

A couple of vids as you scroll down. They didn't realize they were broadcasting to the public at that point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362286076233093121


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Watch these school board members talk.
> 
> A couple of vids as you scroll down. They didn't realize they were broadcasting to the public at that point.
> 
> ...


Are you sad that you aren’t the only one mocking people?  Did you even watch this? Light-hearted joking isn’t ok if it’s poking fun at your whackadoo narrative? OK Mr. Grumpy Pants. We’ll make sure to be more somber next time when we’re talking about ruining children’s lives. Gosh, I they should probably also cancel their whole stand-up bit about the anti-choice cultists since it might hurt your snowflakey magat feelings.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Watch these school board members talk.
> 
> A couple of vids as you scroll down. They didn't realize they were broadcasting to the public at that point.
> 
> ...


Have I mentioned that power is a hell of a drug?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

Biden’s response is quite interesting....









						Joe Biden reassures 8-year-old about Covid-19 during CNN town hall: 'Don't be scared' | CNN
					

When asked about children receiving a coronavirus vaccine, President Joe Biden reassured an 8-year-old about her low risk of contracting and spreading Covid-19 during CNN's presidential town hall.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

Well I guess the CDC guidance may help with school openings but like people mentioned there some gotcha's with the way the numbers are calculated and youth sports, was hoping there was some angles.

Trying to stay optimistic and just read this:
Prep sports decision from Gov. Newsom’s office expected ‘in next 48 hours,’ advocates say.









						Prep sports decision from Gov. Newsom’s office expected ‘in next 48 hours,’ advocates say
					

Serra football coach Patrick Walsh: ‘We’re on the 1-yard line and we believe a positive announcement is going to be coming up.’




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Have I mentioned that power is a hell of a drug?


Yes you have.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Biden’s response is quite interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. So on one hand he states the data. They are not at risk nor are they spreaders. On the other hand his admin, other politicians and the unions are playing footsie on the issue of getting the same kids back in school. 

It is a travesty. We are at about a yr now where millions of kids havent been back at school at all, or with limited schedules. Enough is enough.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 18, 2021)

Wake up...these are the clowns being trusted with our kids well-being.
"



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362487128345698305"


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

So who in orange county has heard from there High schools that sports practices are starting back up and play is scheduled to begin mid March regardless or in conjunction to what the governor may announce tomorrow?


----------



## watfly (Feb 18, 2021)

More shameful behavior from the California Teachers' Union









						California teachers union launches ads on school reopening risks
					

The emergence of campaign-style ads added a new dimension during ongoing talks that Newsom described Monday as "stubborn."




					www.politico.com


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

Tomorrow is the day in court for let them play.

Asking for a immediate injunction so kids have equal rights to play sports








						Vista Judge could begin process to resume high school sports -
					

SAN DIEGO (KUSI) – Scripps Ranch High School football Coach Marlon Gardinera and the Let Them Play CA movement are hoping for some big news Wednesday as a Vista judge could grant a temporary restraining order (TRO) on the state’s ban on youth sports, which could start the process for a complete...




					www.kusi.com
				




Will the governor grandstand tomorrow to circumvent any possible rulings?


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 18, 2021)

Woodbridge High school had football, cheerleaders and track out practicing yesterday, seems like maybe the schools are anticipating something


----------



## watfly (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Tomorrow is the day in court for let them play.
> 
> Asking for a immediate injunction so kids have equal rights to play sports
> 
> ...


Somehow the can will get kicked down the road.  The State will claim they are working on a plan to reopen schools and high school sports.  They will claim the two have to be done together.   Even if the Judge rules in favor of kids, the State will go in for an immediate stay.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 18, 2021)

watfly said:


> More shameful behavior from the California Teachers' Union
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much money does this union take in?  What a waste when they should be reinvesting it back into their teachers. I didn’t realize what a machine this union was and how bad they are for our kids. Teachers you are accountable for what your union does. The money you give them is causing this. Don’t feel you get a free pass because it is the union.


----------



## watfly (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> How much money does this union take in?  What a waste when they should be reinvesting it back into their teachers. I didn’t realize what a machine this union was and how bad they are for our kids. Teachers you are accountable for what your union does. The money you give them is causing this. Don’t feel you get a free pass because it is the union.


I think there are a fair number of teachers that don't understand how they're being politically exploited by the big teachers unions.  Many also feel obligated to join the union and/or believe that they won't be treated fairly if they don't join.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 18, 2021)

watfly said:


> I think there are a fair number of teachers that don't understand how they're being politically exploited by the big teachers unions.  Many also feel obligated to join the union and/or believe that they won't be treated fairly if they don't join.


Maybe so. In California teachers do not have to join the union or pay dues. If you belong to an organization that is bad for children and your money is being used to harm them, you are accountable.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> How much money does this union take in?  What a waste when they should be reinvesting it back into their teachers. I didn’t realize what a machine this union was and how bad they are for our kids. Teachers you are accountable for what your union does. The money you give them is causing this. Don’t feel you get a free pass because it is the union.


“Teachers you are accountable for what your union does.”
This is a load of crap. You think that CTA speaks for all teachers or even the majority! Keep thinking the vast majority of teachers are going along with this! I don’t! But, I’m all of sudden accountable because they are acting independently! Kinda like a state official I didn’t vote for who pushed legislation I disagree with, right? I’m accountable because I live in their jurisdiction.
*This is also a separate union that does not represent me at the district level. But, obviously I have the president of CTA personal number.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 18, 2021)

watfly said:


> I think there are a fair number of teachers that don't understand how they're being politically exploited by the big teachers unions.  Many also feel obligated to join the union and/or believe that they won't be treated fairly if they don't join.


 The funny part is nothing really changes for sheep. They will always follow.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

watfly said:


> More shameful behavior from the California Teachers' Union
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, how dare teachers ask for a safe work environment?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> The funny part is nothing really changes for sheep. They will always follow.


I like a good piece of lamb. But, I’m not a sheep. And, your generalizations are foolish. Much like a sheep.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> The funny part is nothing really changes for sheep. They will always follow.


How ironic that the “sheep” argument is always made by the brainless trumpanzees who blindly follow their bloated orange cheeto wherever he goes.  At least that means no ramps.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

watfly said:


> More shameful behavior from the California Teachers' Union
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if voters were not go along get along who is the cool person I should vote for, they would wake up and see the injustice the D governors (mainly) have been on the school re-opening issue. They would further come to the realization that the teachers unions in these large cities are not working on behalf of kids/parents. They could care less. 

If this doesn't break the cycle of dependency of voting mainly D in CA, nothing will. You have the best example in decades of where D priorities lie. And it sure isn't kids. It is all about the public unions.

We are at a year now and millions of kids still are not back at school. The dems who claim to be the party of science are absolutely ignoring the science and data relating to schools being open.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 18, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> “Teachers you are accountable for what your union does.”
> This is a load of crap. You think that CTA speaks for all teachers or even the majority! Keep thinking the vast majority of teachers are going along with this! I don’t! But, I’m all of sudden accountable because they are acting independently! Kinda like a state official I didn’t vote for who pushed legislation I disagree with, right? I’m accountable because I live in their jurisdiction.
> *This is also a separate union that does not represent me at the district level. But, obviously I have the president of CTA personal number.


Then who is accountable for this organization? Who do they represent? Who benefits from their actions?  Not the kids who have been on remote learning since last March. Not the parents who have been fighting to open schools against this union. If I was helping fund an organization that was doing harm to children I would cut off my support. No money means their BS stops.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Well if voters were not sheep, they would wake up and see the injustice the D governors (mainly) have been on the school re-opening issue. They would further come to the realization that the teachers unions in these large cities are not working on behalf of kids/parents. They could care less.
> 
> If this doesn't break the cycle of dependency of voting mainly D in CA, nothing will. You have the best example in decades of where D priorities lie. And it sure isn't kids. It is all about the public unions.
> 
> We are at a year now and millions of kids still are not back at school. The dems who claim to be the party of science are absolutely ignoring the science and data relating to schools being open.


Speaking of sheep realizing they've been misled, how long until you admit that masks are actually a good idea?

Or are you still part of the flock on that one?


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Speaking of sheep realizing they've been misled, how long until you admit that masks are actually a good idea?
> 
> Or are you still part of the flock on that one?


I still stick by decades of research on the subject that the CDC published. The one that showed even in a medical setting with professionals, they didn't find that masks worked to prevent the spread of the flu. 

I further look around the world and find that even in countries with high mask compliance, there seems little to show for it.

Or comparing FL and CA. FL doesn't have mask mandates, CA does. And yet FL has lower cases per million vs CA which has a mask mandate and has severely restricted schools and biz.

So that is where I stand.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2021)

We 


Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Then who is accountable for this organization? Who do they represent? Who benefits from their actions?  Not the kids who have been on remote learning since last March. Not the parents who have been fighting to open schools against this union. If I was helping fund an organization that was doing harm to children I would cut off my support. No money means their BS stops.


We can start with CTA acting on their own accord and pretending to represent. Just because a teacher is a beneficiary does not mean they agree or support.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> How much money does this union take in?  What a waste when they should be reinvesting it back into their teachers. I didn’t realize what a machine this union was and how bad they are for our kids. Teachers you are accountable for what your union does. The money you give them is causing this. Don’t feel you get a free pass because it is the union.


We get the awesome choice of paying union dues, and thereby passively supporting it, or not, and then having to be without legal representation and support when crazy ass parents sue us.
Better yet, some of us work for local chapters that agree with going back and in fact are back. We can’t separate those two affiliations.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> We get the awesome choice of paying union dues, and thereby passively supporting it, or not, and then having to be without legal representation and support when crazy ass parents sue us.
> Better yet, some of us work for local chapters that agree with going back and in fact are back. We can’t separate those two affiliations.


Well said.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 18, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We
> 
> We can start with CTA acting on their own accord and pretending to represent. Just because a teacher is a beneficiary does not mean they agree or support.


Wish we had a leader like this. Glad to see the governor we have is being recalled.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> We get the awesome choice of paying union dues, and thereby passively supporting it, or not, and then having to be without legal representation and support when crazy ass parents sue us.
> Better yet, some of us work for local chapters that agree with going back and in fact are back. We can’t separate those two affiliations.


Is it not true you have a choice to not pay union dues in California?  If you defund the organizations doing harm to our children and remove the politicians that are beholden to them, you may start to see things change. If you are forced to pay these dues then I ask you speak against the unions doing this harm.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> We get the awesome choice of paying union dues, and thereby passively supporting it, or not, and then having to be without legal representation and support when crazy ass parents sue us.
> Better yet, some of us work for local chapters that agree with going back and in fact are back. We can’t separate those two affiliations.


Democracy does not come a la carte.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Is it not true you have a choice to not pay union dues in California?  If you defund the organizations doing harm to our children and remove the politicians that are beholden to them, you may start to see things change. If you are forced to pay these dues then I ask you speak against the unions doing this harm.


Wait, are you proposing that magats engage in rhe “cancel culture” they always whine about?  Great, let’s do it I wonder if the CTA can weather the storm that Mein Pillow, InfoWars, Lou Dobbs, Bill O’Reilly, Roger Ailes, Roger Stone, Steve Bannon, Gina Carano, and their trumpanzee ilk could not. I think I know how that will go.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Then who is accountable for this organization? Who do they represent? Who benefits from their actions?  Not the kids who have been on remote learning since last March. Not the parents who have been fighting to open schools against this union. If I was helping fund an organization that was doing harm to children I would cut off my support. No money means their BS stops.


You should stop paying taxes then. Or maybe storm the Capitol and overthrow democracy.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Well if voters were not go along get along who is the cool person I should vote for, they would wake up and see the injustice the D governors (mainly) have been on the school re-opening issue. They would further come to the realization that the teachers unions in these large cities are not working on behalf of kids/parents. They could care less.
> 
> If this doesn't break the cycle of dependency of voting mainly D in CA, nothing will. You have the best example in decades of where D priorities lie. And it sure isn't kids. It is all about the public unions.
> 
> We are at a year now and millions of kids still are not back at school. The dems who claim to be the party of science are absolutely ignoring the science and data relating to schools being open.


Good luck with your anti-right to choose, anti-religion (other than the christian cult), anti-human rights, anti-environment, anti-kids not getting killed in school shootings, anti-living wages, anti-anything whatsoever that involves even the slightest amount of empathy and humanity party.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> So who in orange county has heard from there High schools that sports practices are starting back up and play is scheduled to begin mid March regardless or in conjunction to what the governor may announce tomorrow?


I don't know about high schools, but my boy's U-little team was allowed to have full contact practice at OC Great Park today.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, how dare teachers ask for a safe work environment?


Many teachers are ready to go back, unfortunately they don't have a voice as powerful as some of their shameful union leaders.  The unions are on a roll right now, faint taste of power - kinda like an aphrodisiac.  But you are never one to pass up political theater cloaked in social justice.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Good luck with your anti-right to choose, anti-religion (other than the christian cult), anti-human rights, anti-environment, anti-kids not getting killed in school shootings, anti-living wages, anti-anything whatsoever that involves even the slightest amount of empathy and humanity party.


Anti right to choose?  Like a kids choice to go to school?  But thanks for the PSA..


----------



## Surfref (Feb 18, 2021)

jpeter said:


> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released new guidelines last Friday for safely reopening K-12 schools and Youth Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready to referee in April.  I get my second vaccine on Sunday and had COVID last spring, so my immunity will be fairly high.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I still stick by decades of research on the subject that the CDC published. The one that showed even in a medical setting with professionals, they didn't find that masks worked to prevent the spread of the flu.
> 
> I further look around the world and find that even in countries with high mask compliance, there seems little to show for it.
> 
> ...


If you’re following CDC research, you may want to read this:









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




or this:









						Community and Close Contact Exposures Associated with COVID-19 ...
					

Community and close contact exposures continue to drive the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic. CDC and other public health authorities recommend community mitigation strategies ...




					www.cdc.gov
				




The first study shows that masks reduce the spread of covid.  The second shows that restaurants increase the spread of covid.

Now that you know the CDC research supports masks and opposes indoor dining, are you going to take up masks and stop indoor dining?

Or do research papers only count if you like the conclusion?


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

I guess extorting our kids education was effective.  I will be curious to see where the money actually goes, I assume a big commission for union leaders.  Still less than ideal but at this point I guess us beggars can't be choosers.  









						California lawmakers reach $6.5 billion deal to open schools
					

California legislators have agreed on a $6.5 billion school reopening plan aimed at getting students back in classrooms this spring.




					fox5sandiego.com


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

Surfref said:


> I am ready to referee in April.  I get my second vaccine on Sunday and had COVID last spring, so my immunity will be fairly high.


I sure hope you dont have to wear mask.  Maybe a "V" patch to let us all know as you run by us that we can;t catch Rona from you.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> I guess extorting our kids education was effective.  I will be curious to see where the money actually goes, I assume a big commission for union leaders.  Still less than ideal but at this point I guess us beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You assume?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> I guess extorting our kids education was effective.  I will be curious to see where the money actually goes, I assume a big commission for union leaders.  Still less than ideal but at this point I guess us beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whiny magats think literally everything is some nefarious conspiracy theory. This dumbf**k thinks that money to be used to safely reopen schools is instead being used to line the pockets of an evil cabal of teachers and their union leadership. WTF?

It really makes you wonder how this collective mental break by trumpanzees happened. I mean, this dumbs**t wants schools to reopen, presumably safely, yet he’s got nothing but self-pity and some fake conspiracy theory to make himself feel bad about getting exactly what he was hoping for. Probably got this nonsense from Parler now that it’s back up and running.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, how dare teachers ask for a safe work environment?


Its a good thing our law enforcement, fire department,doctors and nurses, grocery workers, supply chain workers etc. aren't sitting at home like the teachers.  Our kids education is essential!  Do your job like the thousands of other essential workers are!


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 19, 2021)

Soccer Cat said:


> Its a good thing our law enforcement, fire department,doctors and nurses, grocery workers, supply chain workers etc. aren't sitting at home like the teachers.  Our kids education is essential!  Do your job like the thousands of other essential workers are!


...and like CA private school teachers and teachers all over the country are.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

Soccer Cat said:


> Its a good thing our law enforcement, fire department,doctors and nurses, grocery workers, supply chain workers etc. aren't sitting at home like the teachers.  Our kids education is essential!  Do your job like the thousands of other essential workers are!


Hey soccer cat, dont forget Furnace Tech guy ((The Tech I know and love is a genius with CIS and Programming skills so not all Techs are the same, just FYI.  Smart cat he is, Cat)) plumbers, elections, roofers, remodel dude and let's not forget the maid service.  So Furnace guy is helping everyone stay warm.  His wife owns and operates her small maid service in Palos Verdes.  They have a killer house in San Pedro but make their money keeping the rich up in da hills stay warm and clean.  Something is not right with this story.  Oh well, 12 months now and counting.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We
> 
> We can start with CTA acting on their own accord and pretending to represent. Just because a teacher is a beneficiary does not mean they agree or support.


How many teachers have you seen publicly speaking out against the CTA? Or, how about unifying and publicly speaking up for the kids?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> If you’re following CDC research, you may want to read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we weren’t supposed to be having pure covid for covid arguments sake.  In any cases cdc studies (particularly amalgamated studies) like this are somewhat suspect at this point because there’s a certain amount of propaganda going on to justify policy. 

For example, the Roosevelt study correlated to the proposition not necessarily that masks help but that sailors who were more generally cautious had lower rates...for example the mask participants also avoided common areas. The flight study has been contradicted by another where people in business class got infected even though the spacing was wider.  The hair salon study is more anecdote since the customers weren’t all tested for the virus but this would be exactly the type of scenario we would expect masks to work in: short term exposures where the infected person stands behind the customer.  I posted another observational study a while back about a horse stable where the workers all wore masks but still had a very high infection rate. 

The indoor dining one has less problems with it but iirc suffers from the same propositional problem: that people who are generally more cautious in their interactions and who took less risks overall were less likely to get the virus

Also note so far in Florida no Super Bowl bump at all which even I find surprising. Stil early though.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Speaking of sheep realizing they've been misled, how long until you admit that masks are actually a good idea?
> 
> Or are you still part of the flock on that one?


Ah, there it is,  more of that "principled conservatism"...is there anything else in your life that you want the government and their ever-changing "science" to control?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Soccer Cat said:


> Its a good thing our law enforcement, fire department,doctors and nurses, grocery workers, supply chain workers etc. aren't sitting at home like the teachers.  Our kids education is essential!  Do your job like the thousands of other essential workers are!


Oh lord. Teachers have been doing their job - remotely - because it is feasible to do it that way. Even doctors and nurses have been working remotely from patients when it is possible. However, things like fire suppression and most health care can’t be done by zoom dumbf**k, and grocery stores need to be open because the alternative is that people starve to death, unlike if teachers teach remotely.  The problem has never been teachers teaching remotely, it has always been the trumpanzee parents who keep getting on the way of it and who refuse to take responsibility for their own children. 

The complete lack of brainpower by these magats is astounding. It is the reason teachers must work remotely. They’re so f**king stupid that they and their magat spawn cannot be relied upon to go back to school safely because they’re largely Covid-19 deniers and will get people killed when they don’t follow the rules.  Instead, we need the vaccine to save us from these morons but, even then, we’re going to get a parade of anti-vaxxers like @crush who thinks he’s smart although he can’t conjugate verbs and had no clue about that differences among their, there, and they’re two days after he’s patting himself in the back about finally figuring it out.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> How many teachers have you seen publicly speaking out against the CTA? Or, how about unifying and publicly speaking up for the kids?


They can;t or they will get dealt with, trust me.  Lot's of ways to shut a person up who speaks out of line and off scripts.  Shit, look at us here.  I say a few things and now my dd recruiting is in jeopardy again.  These same clowns told me this years ago.  You better not leave or your dd will be black listed.  These are crazy times we live in.  Like I said a million times, my elitist grandmother did not want me born.  My adopted mom saved my ass.  Her son was so pissed off that she adopted me that he put a dagger in my door and never came back.  My mother just told me to stay the hell away from the dude and that he has issues after his father died.  5 years latter, two old ladies tried to kidnap me at Doheny State Beach in 1973.  My foster sister saved my ass because they were dragging me by my arms and taking me for some reason and she screamed, "look, they gots Billy))  What I'm saying is I'm on free time and always have been, so I only live for today.  I dont care what people think of what I say most of the time because it's from my heart.  Have fun and speak up.  Who is afraid of the big bad wolf?


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. Teachers have been doing their job - remotely - because it is feasible to do it that way. Even doctors and nurses have been working remotely from patients when it is possible. However, things like fire suppression and most health care can’t be done by zoom dumbf**k, and grocery stores need to be open because the alternative is that people starve to death, unlike if teachers teach remotely.  The problem has never been teachers teaching remotely, it has always been the trumpanzee parents who keep getting on the way of it and who refuse to take responsibility for their own children.
> 
> The complete lack of brainpower by these magats is astounding. It is the reason teachers must work remotely. They’re so f**king stupid that they and their magat spawn cannot be relied upon to go back to school safely because they’re largely Covid-19 deniers and will get people killed when they don’t follow the rules.  Instead, we need the vaccine to save us from these morons but, even then, we’re going to get a parade of anti-vaxxers like @crush who thinks he’s smart although he can’t conjugate verbs and had no clue about that differences among their, there, and they’re two days after he’s patting himself in the back about finally figuring it out.


It took my dd to teach me the trick two.  know teacher had there're write way to show me how to right, the wright way.  Spelling was hard for me to because pair, pear or bear was hard for me as a kid.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Also note so far in Florida no Super Bowl bump at all which even I find surprising. Stil early though.


It isnt even the Super Bowl.

FL has been open now for some time. In person dining (inside), almost everyone back at school, stores open, no mask requirements, etc. CA is just the opposite.

We have 2 huge states that have very different approaches. FL has less cases per million vs CA. *If masks, closures and distancing made a difference we would see it in their numbers.* We don't see any difference.

We see the same thing looking at TX vs CA as well.

Based on what the advocates for masks, distancing and closures have been saying for the past year, *we should have seen substantial differences* between states like CA and TX/FL. And yet the data shows essentially *NO DIFFERENCE* in cases per million.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Whiny magats think literally everything is some nefarious conspiracy theory. This dumbf**k thinks that money to be used to safely reopen schools is instead being used to line the pockets of an evil cabal of teachers and their union leadership. WTF?
> 
> It really makes you wonder how this collective mental break by trumpanzees happened. I mean, this dumbs**t wants schools to reopen, presumably safely, yet he’s got nothing but self-pity and some fake conspiracy theory to make himself feel bad about getting exactly what he was hoping for. Probably got this nonsense from Parler now that it’s back up and running.


That's a solid hookset...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> That's a solid hookset...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


What exactly are they spending 6.5 billion on? The article mentioned vaccines. Haven't the vaccines already been paid for? 

Also read the article. IF a school asks for money then maybe they reopen for at need kids and youngers by April 15. 

That doesn't sound like middle school or high school will be actually opening April 15. And to be honest by the date, the school year is almost already over. 

So at best FALL 2021?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> That's a solid hookset...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Yes, that is what you Qs do when you get called out for proposing a bizarre conspiracy theory that teacher union officials are getting illegal kickbacks for negotiating a deal to protect the safety of their members. 

I bet you’re one of those folks who heard a rumor about an underground tunnel between a pizza parlor and the White House for the Clinton’s to traffick children and then eat them, and thought that made a lot of sense.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> That doesn't sound like middle school or high school will be actually opening April 15. And to be honest by the date, the school year is almost already over.
> 
> So at best FALL 2021?


This is to a large extent what's going on: running out the clock.  If we hit 4th quarter at that point it's going to be "the logistics are too challenging to put together for the handful of weeks remaining in the school year".  Maybe seniors get to go back on campus for a distanced graduation.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> I guess extorting our kids education was effective.  I will be curious to see where the money actually goes, I assume a big commission for union leaders.  Still less than ideal but at this point I guess us beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just FYI $6.2 billion comes to an average of nearly $600,000 per school.  The cost per classroom for a portable HEPA filtration unit ranges from  $150-$350.  So a 100 room school would cost somewhere between $15,000 to $35,000.  So the remaining $500,000 would get you a ship load of plexiglass and hand sanitizer.  The kids could probably just swim through the hand sanitizer as they come into school.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> What exactly are they spending 6.5 billion on? The article mentioned vaccines. Haven't the vaccines already been paid for?
> 
> Also read the article. IF a school asks for money then maybe they reopen for at need kids and youngers by April 15.
> 
> ...


Your buddy Qwatfly says it goes to union leaders.

If you want to know how the money will be spent, you should read the bill.  But you don’t want to know what it actually says because, like Qwatfly, you’d rather just make s**t up because facts don’t work well for trumpanzees.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

The union leaders should get a commission.  Anyone that can turn a $2 billion offer into a $6.2 billion dollar deal deserves a commission.  That's brilliant negotiation, whether its extortion or not. 

Yours truly, Qwatfly


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Just FYI $6.2 billion comes to an average of nearly $600,000 per school.  The cost per classroom for a portable HEPA filtration unit ranges from  $150-$350.  So a 100 room school would cost somewhere between $15,000 to $35,000.  So the remaining $500,000 would get you a ship load of plexiglass and hand sanitizer.  The kids could probably just swim through the hand sanitizer as they come into school.


That is what I am saying. What the hell is 6.5 billion for? Pensions? Increased wages? 
How much to masks and sanitizer cost again?
Corrupt deal.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Just FYI $6.2 billion comes to an average of nearly $600,000 per school.  The cost per classroom for a portable HEPA filtration unit ranges from  $150-$350.  So a 100 room school would cost somewhere between $15,000 to $35,000.  So the remaining $500,000 would get you a ship load of plexiglass and hand sanitizer.  The kids could probably just swim through the hand sanitizer as they come into school.


OMG, someone take the calculator away from Qwatfly. Read the bill dumbf**k. $4.5 billion goes to develop programs to address learning loss, such as extending the school year and summer school. People need to be paid to do that in case you are too stupid to undestand how things actually work, like you are. $600,000 to a school with 100 FTE teachers comes to $6000 a teacher. But, because teachers constitute about half of the total staff, now you’re at $3,000. But because much of that money will be spent on physical protections and vaccinations, you can safely assume that the amount won’t be nearly enough to extent the school year at all or implement much of a program to make up for what was lost.

And then keep in mind that many students will still need to attend remotely, meaning now schools are incurring significant A/V costs to make it happen.

You are seriously so stupid and simple-minded that it is almost impossible to believe that 73 million of you exist.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> The union leaders should get a commission.  Anyone that can turn a $2 billion offer into a $6.2 billion dollar deal deserves a commission.  That's brilliant negotiation, whether its extortion or not.
> 
> Yours truly, Qwatfly


So this is how you save face for one of the dumbest conspiracy theories ever. Do you also think windmills kill people in TX and condors in CA?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> That is what I am saying. What the hell is 6.5 billion for? Pensions? Increased wages?
> How much to masks and sanitizer cost again?
> Corrupt deal.


Read the bill magat.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> OMG, someone take the calculator away from Qwatfly. Read the bill dumbf**k. $4.5 billion goes to develop programs to address learning loss, such as extending the school year and summer school. People need to be paid to do that in case you are too stupid to undestand how things actually work, like you are. $600,000 to a school with 100 FTE teachers comes to $6000 a teacher. But, because teachers constitute about half of the total staff, now you’re at $3,000. But because much of that money will be spent on physical protections and vaccinations, you can safely assume that the amount won’t be nearly enough to extent the school year at all or implement much of a program to make up for what was lost.
> 
> And then keep in mind that many students will still need to attend remotely, meaning now schools are incurring significant A/V costs to make it happen.
> 
> You are seriously so stupid and simple-minded that it is almost impossible to believe that 73 million of you exist.


You forgot the cost of double masking.

BTW, I like Qwatfly;  however, I don't think that's your best name game effort.  Your synonyms for the color orange were brilliant, and the Mein Pillow was genius.  I think replacing the Q with a T in my name would really raise your game to a whole new level.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

OMG, it looks like the state of TX is going to approve a $6.5 billion bill to improve its electrical infrastructure. Since the catastrophic failure happened because windmills did not have cold weather packages, and there are 80,000 windmills in TX, that comes to $80,000 a windmill although these packages only cost about $300 each. The rest must be going to the energy commission leaders in “commissions”.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 19, 2021)

"Amid the dire Covid warnings, one crucial fact has been largely ignored: Cases are down 77% over the past six weeks. If a medication slashed cases by 77%, we’d call it a miracle pill. Why is the number of cases plummeting much faster than experts predicted?

In large part because natural immunity from prior infection is far more common than can be measured by testing. Testing has been capturing only from 10% to 25% of infections, depending on when during the pandemic someone got the virus. Applying a time-weighted case capture average of 1 in 6.5 to the cumulative 28 million confirmed cases would mean about 55% of Americans have natural immunity."









						Opinion | We’ll Have Herd Immunity by April
					

Covid cases have dropped 77% in six weeks. Experts should level with the public about the good news.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> You forgot the cost of double masking.
> 
> BTW, I like Qwatfly;  however, I don't think that's your best name game effort.  Your synonyms for the color orange were brilliant, and the Mein Pillow was genius.  I think replacing the Q with a T in my name would really raise your game to a whole new level.


Don’t forget Grace Karen.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Don’t forget Grace Karen.


Meh.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, that is what you Qs do when you get called out for proposing a bizarre conspiracy theory that teacher union officials are getting illegal kickbacks for negotiating a deal to protect the safety of their members.
> 
> I bet you’re one of those folks who heard a rumor about an underground tunnel between a pizza parlor and the White House for the Clinton’s to traffick children and then eat them, and thought that made a lot of sense.


So the UNIONS have the best interest of the kids at heart? Is that what you are saying.  And spare me the drama..but go ahead if you must. Seems like today you Identify as a Union leader...Yesterday it was an ECNL employee.  It's ok to identify though..


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> So the UNIONS have the best interest of the kids at heart? Is that what you are saying.  And spare me the drama..but go ahead if you must. Seems like today you Identify as a Union leader...Yesterday it was an ECNL employee.  It's ok to identify though..


So its a CONSPIRACY to ruin the lives of children so that union leaders can get millions in illegal kickbacks?  Is that what you’re conspiracy theorying?

And what’s that thing about “it’s ok to identify” thing about?  You’re denigrating people based on their gender identity? Is that what you’re doing?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Meh.


Thanks. Just wanted to make sure she saw that since she blocked me.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

@EOTL I have Q-Tip for you dude.  Come up with some new more material.  The Q thing is old and dry.  Dave Letterman was funny and so was Howard and then they got political and culture to cancel other voices because only their voice matters.  Q up something else is what I'm trying to say.  You know soccer and I would suggest you stay on soccer.  That's my advice and it's just that, advice.  I'm not trying to control you or tell you want to say so i like it.  Thanks man and TGIF!!!!  My wife and I are doing Vegas as Newbies.  Were just going to look around and that's it


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. Teachers have been doing their job - remotely - because it is feasible to do it that way.


And you would know this how?  Your kids or your job?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So its a CONSPIRACY to ruin the lives of children so that union leaders can get millions in illegal kickbacks?  Is that what you’re conspiracy theorying?
> 
> And what’s that thing about “it’s ok to identify” thing about?  You’re denigrating people based on their gender identity? Is that what you’re doing?


Have you ever watched Seinfeld? 

It's not a conspiracy and it's not millions.  It's  naive to think Teacher Unions, as many Unions have in the past, are innocently acting on an agenda that in the best interest of those they serve.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah some progress









						Gov. Newsom lifts ban on California high school football; outdoor sports can resume on Feb. 26 in red and purple tiers
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom updated the state's guidance on the return of youth and high school sports on Friday, clearing a path for the return of football and other outdoor sports.




					scorebooklive.com
				









						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Have you ever watched Seinfeld?
> 
> It's not a conspiracy and it's not millions.  It's  naive to think Teacher Unions, as many Unions have in the past, are innocently acting on an agenda that in the best interest of those they serve.


You are so right. Teacher unions, like all unions, are a dark nefarious group of evil doers bent on destroying our way of life and the very fabric of American society.  They manipulate their membership into becoming communists/socialists, all in secret behind closed doors. We cannot rest until we have rooted this secret army of brainwashed socialists out of our government, our schools and Hollywood, of course!

Sincerely,

Joe McCarthy


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> And you would know this how?  Your kids or your job?


Huh? Now you’re denying that school is being taught remotely? WTF are you talking about? 

As people have said, I’m just a homeless guy hanging out at the Seattle public library who has never had kids, so neither according to popular belief.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Qanon here:

Jimmy Hoffa is still alive. He is now secretly running a cabal of educational teacher unions in CA.  He’s taking kickbacks and funneling money earmarked for safely returning to school to fund trained assassins, masquerading as P.E. teachers, to knock off any teachers that speak out against the tunnel being built between the CTA corporate office and the the French Laundry, because the governor likes his kids medium rare.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Huh? Now you’re denying that school is being taught remotely? WTF are you talking about?
> 
> As people have said, I’m just a homeless guy hanging out at the Seattle public library who has never had kids, so neither according to popular belief.


Yes, we all know you’re a desperate troll starving for attention so I’ll give you a little bit of my time.  

Please show me EXACTLY where I denied that school is being taught remotely.

I asked you  specifically how you know.  Just answer the question (along with the 3 or 4 other questions you’ve so eloquently avoided)....we’ll wait.....tick tock


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> And you would know this how?  Your kids or your job?


My son's middle school teachers are doing a great job effort wise with remote learning.  My daughter's teachers are putting very little effort in.  No actual teaching, just assigning homework.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You are so right. Teacher unions, like all unions, are a dark nefarious group of evil doers bent on destroying our way of life and the very fabric of American society.  They manipulate their membership into becoming communists/socialists, all in secret behind closed doors. We cannot rest until we have rooted this secret army of brainwashed socialists out of our government, our schools and Hollywood, of course!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joe McCarthy


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Qanon here:
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa is still alive. He is now secretly running a cabal of educational teacher unions in CA.  He’s taking kickbacks and funneling money earmarked for safely returning to school to fund trained assassins, masquerading as P.E. teachers, to knock off any teachers that speak out against the tunnel being built between the CTA corporate office and the the French Laundry, because the governor likes his kids medium rare.


temporarily un-jobbed screen writer?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


>


My conspiracy theory wasn’t crazy enough for you? Maybe add something about Jewish space lasers?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> My conspiracy theory wasn’t crazy enough for you? Maybe add something about Jewish space lasers?


I wouldn't put it past the Israelis, they are very techie.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2021)

Soccer Cat said:


> Its a good thing our law enforcement, fire department,doctors and nurses, grocery workers, supply chain workers etc. aren't sitting at home like the teachers.  Our kids education is essential!  Do your job like the thousands of other essential workers are!


No one told me I had to stay home. I've been teaching on the computer and working all day from my campus. Along with meeting with admin, talking to students who are on campus, communicating with parents, writing reports, running meetings, etc. This is a naïve response. What do you do?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> No one told me I had to stay home. I've been teaching on the computer and working all day from my campus. Along with meeting with admin, talking to students who are on campus, communicating with parents, writing reports, running meetings, etc. This is a naïve response. What do you do?


I honestly think the frustration isn't necessarily geared towards teachers.  I know and know of plenty of teachers that are going above and beyond for their kids.  It's the hijacking of the message by Teachers Unions across the country that is pissing people off.  And not just the common folk, city and state governments are getting pissed.  At the end of the day, the stake holders that are hurt the most are the kids who were already struggling to just make it into a classroom.  

My school district has been in person since SEP.  Teachers have left, most have stayed.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

[


happy9 said:


> I honestly think the frustration isn't necessarily geared towards teachers.  I know and know of plenty of teachers that are going above and beyond for their kids.  It's the hijacking of the message by Teachers Unions across the country that is pissing people off.  And not just the common folk, city and state governments are getting pissed.  At the end of the day, the stake holders that are hurt the most are the kids who were already struggling to just make it into a classroom.
> 
> My school district has been in person since SEP.  Teachers have left, most have stayed.


IKR. Teachers don’t care if they die at work. How dare these fat cat union leaders make all these safety demands “on their behalf” when we all know per Qwatfly that the money is really going into the pockets of union leaders in the form of “commissions”.  We know they’re really just illegal kickbacks.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I honestly think the frustration isn't necessarily geared towards teachers.  I know and know of plenty of teachers that are going above and beyond for their kids.  It's the hijacking of the message by Teachers Unions across the country that is pissing people off.  And not just the common folk, city and state governments are getting pissed.  At the end of the day, the stake holders that are hurt the most are the kids who were already struggling to just make it into a classroom.
> 
> My school district has been in person since SEP.  Teachers have left, most have stayed.


The issue are the blanket and naïve comments, that attack teachers. Specifically identifying a particular union/district is one thing, saying there all sabotaging the return to school through generalizations makes no sense. There are more unions working with their districts to try to get on campus and prepare campuses for return. My campus has been ready since the summer, but county/state government conditions prevent students returning.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I honestly think the frustration isn't necessarily geared towards teachers.  I know and know of plenty of teachers that are going above and beyond for their kids.  It's the hijacking of the message by Teachers Unions across the country that is pissing people off.  And not just the common folk, city and state governments are getting pissed.  At the end of the day, the stake holders that are hurt the most are the kids who were already struggling to just make it into a classroom.
> 
> My school district has been in person since SEP.  Teachers have left, most have stayed.


I love how a union stating its position that it is looking out for the health and welfare of its members constitutes “hijacking the message”.  Also love the folks here claiming that the union is going to retaliate against anyone who disagrees, as if they’re going to break their kneecaps.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> [
> 
> 
> IKR. Teachers don’t care if they die at work. How dare these fat cat union leaders make all these safety demands “on their behalf” when we all know per Qwatfly that the money is really going into the pockets of union leaders in the form of “commissions”.  We know they’re really just illegal kickbacks.


I guess I know what you mean.  How is the media just not reporting the bodies stacking up all over the country.  Must be the conspiracies you are talking about.  Thanks for shedding light.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I guess I know what you mean.  How is the media just not reporting the bodies stacking up all over the country.  Must be the conspiracies you are talking about.  Thanks for shedding light.


I think the media has done a pretty good job discussing the more than half a million people who have died so far. That’s a lot of bodies. A lot.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> So the UNIONS have the best interest of the kids at heart? Is that what you are saying.  And spare me the drama..but go ahead if you must. Seems like today you Identify as a Union leader...Yesterday it was an ECNL employee.  It's ok to identify though..


So strange that $4.5 of the $6.5 billion package goes to develop programs to help students catch up from what was lost over the last year. And a significant portion of the remainder goes to making structural classroom changes to help reduce spread and also to help high risk kids continue learning without having to sit next to all your covid denying magat spawn. 

It’s almost like, no exactly like, your whiny magat narrative that the unions don’t care about students is just utter b.s.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So strange that $4.5 of the $6.5 billion package goes to develop programs to help students catch up from what was lost over the last year. And a significant portion of the remainder goes to making structural classroom changes to help reduce spread and also to help high risk kids continue learning without having to sit next to all your covid denying magat spawn.
> 
> It’s almost like, no exactly like, your whiny magat narrative that the unions don’t care about students is just utter b.s.


About $42B  was allocated last year to the education sector.  Most of that to public schools,. How much more do you want to give them?  Was $42B not enough?  Nice buzz words though, - structural classroom changes, Magat spawn, etc.  I can tell you are a remarkably successful business person.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> [
> 
> 
> IKR. Teachers don’t care if they die at work. How dare these fat cat union leaders make all these safety demands “on their behalf” when we all know per Qwatfly that the money is really going into the pockets of union leaders in the form of “commissions”.  We know they’re really just illegal kickbacks.


Do they get in their car and drive to work?  If so, they are taking a risk.  Last I checked the mortality rate for Covid was somewhere south of .05%....I’m starting to think you right the scripts for what the news anchors say right before commercial break.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 19, 2021)

Can I ask a soccer question?

The new guidelines state no more than 2 teams at a tournament, (is it even a tournament then??) Anyway, does this prohibit us in any way from leaving the state?


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do they get in their car and drive to work?  If so, they are taking a risk.  Last I checked the mortality rate for Covid was somewhere south of .05%....I’m starting to think you right the scripts for what the news anchors say right before commercial break.


He has zero ability to think for himself..he only regurgitates news from CNN and he repeats it over and over and over again...he just keeps repeating himself over and over and over again. It's so old


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Can I ask a soccer question?
> 
> The new guidelines state no more than 2 teams at a tournament, (is it even a tournament then??) Anyway, does this prohibit us in any way from leaving the state?



Teams must not participate in out-of-state games and tournaments; several multistate outbreaks have been reported around the nation, including California residents.
I think the no more than 2 teams is also referring to events like track and Xcountry, where there multiple teams


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 19, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Teams must not participate in out-of-state games and tournaments; several multistate outbreaks have been reported around the nation, including California residents.
> I think the no more than 2 teams is also referring to events like track and Xcountry, where there multiple teams


Thank you for clarifying. This is what I get for trying to multitask while working!


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do they get in their car and drive to work?  If so, they are taking a risk.  Last I checked the mortality rate for Covid was somewhere south of .05%....I’m starting to think you right the scripts for what the news anchors say right before commercial break.


500,000 people have not died in car accidents. The utility of driving also outweighs the risk of the few deaths that occur, while the risk of teaching in person when you can instead do it remotely does not. 

The risk of dying of covid might be .15 overall (you are lying about the .05), but it’s a hell of a lot higher for a teacher and their family members when you force them into a room with 30 kids, and then another, and then another, five times a day at the height of a pandemic before they’ve been vaccinated. 

I get that this magat argument about cars is appealing to the brain dead, but it’s a brain dead argument. You aren’t weighing the relative risks, you aren’t considering the relative utility of the behaviors, you aren’t considering the existence of feasible alternatives. Nope, you’re just grasping at whatever strawman argument you can make to rationalize what you want. This is the one of the reasons unions exist - to protect members from idiots who don’t care about their health, welfare or safety. Good for the unions.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> 500,000 people have not died in car accidents. The utility of driving also outweighs the risk of the few deaths that occur, while the risk of teaching in person when you can instead do it remotely does not.
> 
> The risk of dying of covid might be .15 overall (you are lying about the .05), but it’s a hell of a lot higher for a teacher and their family members when you force them into a room with 30 kids, and then another, and then another, five times a day at the height of a pandemic before they’ve been vaccinated.
> 
> I get that this magat argument about cars is appealing to the brain dead, but it’s a brain dead argument. You aren’t weighing the relative risks, you aren’t considering the relative utility of the behaviors, you aren’t considering the existence of feasible alternatives. Nope, you’re just grasping at whatever strawman argument you can make to rationalize what you want. This is the one of the reasons unions exist - to protect members from idiots who don’t care about their health, welfare or safety. Good for the unions.


YESSS!!!  Bonus points for getting , “straw man”and “magat” in the same response....winning is fun!

You should try it some time.


----------



## Spfister (Feb 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> “Teachers you are accountable for what your union does.”
> This is a load of crap. You think that CTA speaks for all teachers or even the majority! Keep thinking the vast majority of teachers are going along with this! I don’t! But, I’m all of sudden accountable because they are acting independently! Kinda like a state official I didn’t vote for who pushed legislation I disagree with, right? I’m accountable because I live in their jurisdiction.
> *This is also a separate union that does not represent me at the district level. But, obviously I have the president of CTA personal number.


I agree, I have heard from many teachers that they don’t agree with what CTA is doing. They want to be back in the classrooms immediately


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 21, 2021)

Spfister said:


> I agree, I have heard from many teachers that they don’t agree with what CTA is doing. They want to be back in the classrooms immediately


Then actively join the fight...a large, loud, and unified voice coming from teachers demanding to be back in the classroom "immediately" would have a big impact!

Unfortunately,  It's been a year, I'm not holding my breath.


----------

